# Would U were a Gi into an MMA Event??



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

I would Not.

Would U???


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

No to many handles.
Bob


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 20, 2002)

No.  Anything an opponet can get hold of is a disadvantage to you


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 21, 2002)

I would want to, but it would give my opponent an advantage so no.  What I really liked and respected Royce Gracie for was kicking *** in a traditional uniform.  Much respect.

On second thought... maybe a uniform in the right hands could have an advantge too?  I know Royce beeat Ken Shamrock in that first fight with a choke using his lapel.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

That is a good point.

But it also worked against him with Sakuraba.

Royce get's my respect for wearing it.


----------

